# So, anyone been watching Netflixes Daredevil? [spoilers and such]



## Clydefrosch (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm enjoying it so far, its dark and gritty, humorous here and there. The action seems good enough and, in parts, more realistic than most hero shows so far, with Daredevil needing countless hits to down a single street thug. Really enjoyable show overall.
Course, things get unrealistic again, when mr devil fights a crowd of people with broken ribs, a ripped lung and a stabbed liver, barely being able to stand up, but then suddenly unleashing barrage after barrage of punches on more and more people. I like that he's wobbling around and showing actual fatigue, but I don't like how it only seems to matter in the 3 seconds before he needs to hit the next guy.
I also don't like how bad guys with guns seem to stand around waiting like idiots every so often, waiting just long enough to lift up their guns to aim for another shot that our hero can somersault towards them and kick the gun out of their hands.I mean, its typical for mob fighting scenes and I still like that more than people shooting 50 bullets that all magically miss their target, but its still dumb.

I don't really understand how he's not using any type of weapon so far. At least like brass knuckles or quarts sand gloves or whatever. Anything that makes it so he doesn't need 10+ punches to knock someone out. Its realistic, but at the same time opens the doors for all that unrealistic 'thugs just wait around lazily until hero is finished' stuff.

Storywise, I'm only in episode 5, things seem ok, show's set some time after the Avengers movie, Hells Kitchen was either barely damaged or quickly repaired, Matt Murdock only recently finished his law degree and just opened up his tiny law/vigilante business. He has no real costume or real clients, figuring both out as he goes along, making the same mistakes we saw batman do in batman begins and spiderman do in spiderman 1. I guess its become kind of a trope for vigilante heroes to get beaten up a lot early on. He heals quickly though. No concussion or collapsed lung can hold down a newbie hero in this here marvel universe.
At the bad guy side, we have a bunch of mob leaders working together, somewhat splitting up Hells Kitchen amongst each another and selling drugs and people and spreading corruption. Among them the not as big as we remember him Wilson Fisk, seemingly still on his way to becoming the actual King Pin (and having awkward dates). While he seems to be in a leadership role among the mob-leader gang, he's still very eye to eye with everyone. The mob gang is probably going to shrink as the series goes on. What I find funny about Wilson is how his name is supposed to never be told. Yet, every other crook in town knows his name, as do a bunch of corrupt cops. It just seems weird you know? I get why he'd want to remain in the shadows, yet he seemingly has people all over the city just waiting to kill other people who speak his name. Only people who don't seem to know his name yet are average people. But they also don't seem to know any other mob related leaders names and they don't make it a point to keep their names hidden, so whats the point, Wilson? If you wanted your name to stay a secret, maybe you shouldn't have told it to everyone in the first place.
As far as I can tell, other than Fisk, no big names have appeared yet.

Since I have little knowledge of the source material, only knowing Daredevil from a certain affleck movie and cameos in some spiderman and deadpool comics (and some of the overarching marvel stories), I cant really judge if they hit the character and his powers right. I feel like his superman like super hearing is a bit exaggerated. Can daredevil really make out two russians talking from across the city? And for a guy who needs to walk wherever he goes, he's pretty quick to catch up with people that drive in a car.

Anyways, what do you think?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)

I might have to have a look. I actually liked the Daredevil film, it might even be one of the few comic book films that I will watch more than once, and I just got done with the Bloodline show Netflix did and they did well for it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 12, 2015)

I loved it. Far better than that joke of a film Affleck was in. I'm completely on board for any future Netflix/Marvel series.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 13, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I loved it. Far better than that joke of a film Affleck was in. I'm completely on board for any future Netflix/Marvel series.


 
granted, at this point, with special effects getting cheaper and looking better than ever, a tv show will always be the better medium to put comic books into motion pictures. as much as we all enjoyed most of marvels movie universe, i'd trade all those movies for 10 episode tv shows in a heartbeat


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 13, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> granted, at this point, with special effects getting cheaper and looking better than ever, a tv show will always be the better medium to put comic books into motion pictures. as much as we all enjoyed most of marvels movie universe, i'd trade all those movies for 10 episode tv shows in a heartbeat


 

Right on, right on. 

I'd kill for a Spidey Netflix series. Or better yet, Punisher. Oh man. That would be mind-blowing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

Watched the season finale today and it was mindblowingly awesome, although if there's ANYTHING to bitch about is that they made Wilson Fisk (Kingpin) mentally challenged. I usually felt bad for Fisk due to his condition but I was happy to see Daredevil beating the crap out of him and also seeing him locked up.

Sucks that Wesley was murdered by Karen he was so much more interesting and stylish than Foggy or Karen. 

Now the wait begins for season 2!

Edit:



Hyro-Sama said:


> Right on, right on.
> 
> I'd kill for a Spidey Netflix series. Or better yet, Punisher. Oh man. That would be mind-blowing.


 
Punisher series? It'd last for a mini-series of 6-10 episodes.

I'd watch that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> -snip-


Although the thread title says "spoilers", you should still probably spoiler all of that end season stuff, just in case somebody checks in here trying to see if they should watch the show or not.

I finished off the show yesterday, and I'd say it's a solid 4 out of 5. The action is well done, and it's fun to see Daredevil flipping around pulling off his badass acrobatic punches and crazy kicks. What especially stood out was the hallway fight in that it was pretty well shot and was a nice tribute to the somewhat iconic Old Boy hammer hallway fight scene. Besides that, although the series had its share of cliches, it's hard for a superhero anything to break past those while staying true to the more classic superhero tropes that allow us to identify a superhero to begin with. The only thing is that I kind of wish Fisk had been a better villain. He was well layered and was an interesting character, but at the same time, he seemed like less of a villain than a guy who had been mentally broken at a young age. Then again, it also is a common feature of villains in comic book universes to be associated with one psychological problem or another, so perhaps Fisk fit the mold better than I thought.

Otherwise, I appreciated that they tied it in to the same world that the cinematic Avengers are a part of, as that added a little something to the show right off the bat to help situate it and to help it feel like it belonged. Whether anything more will come from that tie in, it's hard to say, but even if it's ultimately just a little side thing, it should be interesting to see if the Ultron stuff ends up having any repercussions in the second season, even if just more side stuff and exposition.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 28, 2015)

fisk just had some trauma that explained how his worldview could end up so twisted. and he's always had his demons in pretty much all incarnations.
i remember how in that old spiderman cartoon, his backstory was basically that his dad was a thief and left him behind while fleeing from the police. i guess this one is a bit more believable.
but what really annoyed me was fisks girlfriend. i feel like this whole love story thing happened way too fast. i know fisks wife in the comics ended up being rather radical herself and i also know that fisk put his wifes safety even over his own ambitions regularly, but it seems like the few weeks the shows story ran (if it was even that long) would not be enough for her to be instantly ok with the terrible things he was doing and planning.

as for worldbuilding, with the other shows in the way (luke cage, iron fist etc), if things go smoothly, this might very well lead us towards a new avengers deal, maybe in cinema, though most likely just as a tv special.
by the time the real avengers move out to battle tanos, there'd be more than enough room to have the new avengers sitting in for them for a little while... might even be the perfect time to have a fisk/sinister six thing going on the villains side.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't know about you guys but I wish that Karen hadn't murdered Wesley, he was easily the best and most interesting character of the show for me and Karen took that away.

Karen was warned not to speak and she agreed to keep her mouth shut plus got paid so no reason to still dig through this knowingly the risks. Stupid cat.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 28, 2015)

I liked it, but didn't find it funny.
It missed the Marvel humor and jokes that other marvel's heroes usually say.

I don't know the comics or any older related movies/shows on daredevil.
It felt more like DC Comic's Arrow to me.
it was good show and hope there will be a new season.

I was greatly surprised seeing netflix released the show in all countries at the same time, no need to wait/download/pirate/etc.
nice move from them 

edit:
was Stan Lee cameo present in this series?
I don't remember seeing him. Even disney's last animation had it, it's strange not seeing him. It feels like it's not an official marvel ;__;
But, maybe I just forgot I saw him.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dude, don't compare Netflix's Daredevil to CW's Arrow that's quite an insult.

Arrow has fans who care more about who Oliver's dating than the actual show's purpose. The fangirls are really annoying and will call someone who spoke of a flaw as a 'hater' and 'troll'. CW's Arrow at best is a cheesy corny comic book show.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 28, 2015)

The seriousness in that show make me feel like Arrow. not the story.
no extra FX and power toys and super power like other Marvel's movies/avengers/etc. heroes.

He is not saving the planet, he stays human, follow his normal life and tries to fit at his level in the society fighting criminality in his own town. not being contacted by shield or world scale impact.
I don't read comics and base only my knowledge on released shows or movies.

Edit:
I guess the "seriousness" I talk about, other users call it "dark".


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 28, 2015)

The kind of comedy that Arrow has boils down to corny sex and nerdy jokes, I'd be perfectly fine with that if that's all they ever accomplish.

Arrow's Season 4 might be even more about the god damn Olicity, *ugh* I'll watch it but if the romance bullshit becomes more important than Arrow then I'll just wait for the entire season 4 to be released.


----------



## T-hug (May 1, 2015)

I'm up to episode 6 but am finding it hard to get through an episode in one go. Might be because I watch it in bed late at night and it's so damn dark. I also can't get used to the MC as I remember him from Boardwalk Empire. I always find it strange when the US cast Brits to play Americans.


----------



## TecXero (May 1, 2015)

I'm enjoying it. It's a bit darker than what I normally enjoy, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 3, 2015)

finished the series, and yes it is very good. best superhero show on tv probably (close to the flash, but leagues above arrow/agents of shield).


----------



## endoverend (May 3, 2015)

I have finished the series, and I liked it. Haven't seen Flash or Arrow so can't compare it to those.

It's kind of cliche in a lot of ways but at the same time it pulled it off. Well. There's nothing wrong with following a formula as long as you're doing so well.

As for the humor, Foggy is an ok character, not that I founc him particularly hilarious, but at times I got a chuckle from him.

Fisk as a villain was my favorite part of the show. He's sophisticated, more so than any regular Marvel-movie style third-rate comic book villain (and yes, I do believe Marvel superhero movies are trash). He was insane in some ways, but his backstory is amazing so you can see why he is that character.


Also,

Best fight scene of 2015^


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2015)

I also felt this Kingpin was kind of awkward, but it works, I guess. Never did say this name. Yeah, the wife was rush. Didn't really have a reason for her to stay. Felt kind of like a Joker and Harvey couple.

I understand that this first season was an experiment and they had to close most loose ends, but I think they killed off too many characters.

Pretty annoyed about the cliché of, I almost got killed and was left alone, but I'm still going to mess with them and draw back attention.

I could probably Nitpick all day, but I like the show overall.
Hoping season 2 will be as good or better.


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2015)

Season 2 is confirmed/announced?
Netflix releases new seasons when they are available or do they still wait to match the first season released month?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

soulx said:


> finished the series, and yes it is very good. best superhero show on tv probably (close to the flash, but leagues above arrow/agents of shield).


 
Comparing it to _The Flash_ is reasonable because _The Flash_ is almost as good as _Daredevil_, but _Arrow_? Hah, what a teen soap opera that is.

No spoilers:

Now that Wells is aware of _it_ things are getting a lot more interesting and unpredictable. Can't wait to watch the next one!


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2015)

Cyan said:


> Season 2 is confirmed/announced?


I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere, but even if it isn't, I doubt there wouldn't be a season 2.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

It's been renewed for a second season and there's no way in hell Netflix and Marvel Television would let this one go, they've produced one of the best comic book series yet to date (sorry _Flash_, _Daredevil_'s set the bar much higher).


----------

